# Question on StepChild Jib Stick



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

so this is the first board i got and i was looking for an all mountain board. At least i think thats what its called im gonna be doing some park and some slopes. and i got the stepchild jib stick and when my friends looked at it they said that this board is basically only for like photo shoots and grinding and that i wont be able to carve down the mountain at all and ill just fall on my ass. i dont really believe them but just to make sure could someone confirm this?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the board is called a jib stick. that should tell you right away what its intentions are. its an uber sick board for the park and jibbing, all mt its a noodle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

haha yeah. well im a noob when it comes to snowboarding shit. so im thinking about selling it and getting like a burton air cuz ive seen some good reviews from that. but what would everyone here suggest as a good all mountain board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

This board is for rails.
you will probably fall on your ass.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

what size is it lol? im pretty interested in getting one..but the air is a few seasons old but its nice. i have the same board in midwide and i like it alot


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

ya that wont do well on all mountain but i have 2 all mountain boards and money i would do a trade or buy it from u if you want email me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

First off your friends sound like a bunch of idiots that want to make you feel bad. E-man Anderson rides that board, you can definitely ride it. It is a jib specific board but that doesn't mean you can't ride it on jumps, it just won't be very stable for sending it off big jumps. I don't think you want an all mountain board because they won't perform as well in the park. If I was you either keep the Jib Stick, or get a Capita Horroscope, or Ride DH. They are two park boards which will still allow you to ride the mountain.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

look at the dates, people


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Where exactly is Fuck Grouse?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

nahh, i havea jib stick as long as you ccan actually ride it doesnt make a difference even with rett edges you can huck jumps wouldnt recomnd anything bigger then a 50 though. the only thing it changes is you jibbing makes it way more fun and flowy


----------

